
Ask HN: What temperature should my AC be to prevent Corona Virus - sloka
It&#x27;s summer in India and many other places. Temperatures have started to climb to 37C (~100F). I read the Covid&#x2F;Corona Virus cannot survive high temperatures. Given that it&#x27;s too hot, what temperature should i set my AC to so that my rooms are comfortable yet do not become safe harbors for the virus.
======
thinkingemote
Since you are posting on Hacker News, expect a range of responses including
many that will lead you to delete this submission if you can. But to be
favourable - please read actual science on the virus.

------
caymanjim
No. Just no.

------
op03
India is a big country with different weather in different parts so depends
where you are.

In general Tropics are showing a much smaller number of cases (no idea why -
could be weather/travel link density etc). This is just rough guess work -
temperature above Tropic of Cancer in most of the big cities reporting cases
is 10-15C with low humidity levels (below 55%).

So defaults should be fine 25-27C, humidity 60-70%. Make sure filters are
regularly cleaned/maintained.

